# M Vick given award for ... courage???



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Eagles honor M Vick with award for courage 

From the article:



> Quote:According to Philadelphia Eagles players, the most courageous man on the team in 2009 was one who started the year serving time in prison for an act of extreme cowardice.
> 
> Today, the Eagles announced that Michael Vick was the 2009 winner of the Ed Block Courage Award, an honor given to a player who shows courage in the face of adversity. Vick's teammates voted for the award, thus demonstrating how tone-deaf and out-of-touch NFL players are with reality.


Words fail me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, and Tiger Woods got the Fidelity Award from the Marriage Association of America, too, right?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That would be too funny if Tiger did!!!!


but sadly, the report is true about Vick!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Michael Vick is now not the backup, but has been named the starting QB for the Eagles.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Karma is hard to avoid though. He may need courage.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

It takes a lot of couroge to murder dogs like he did :angryfire:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

are we still giving this guy the time of day?

Look at Ray Lewis. Every time the ravens play a game they spotlight the guy. It makes me ill. He never spent ANY time in jail. But Michael Vick spent more time in jail than most people do for much more henious crimes. I say let the guy get on with his life. At least he went to jail. 

I wonder what the people that shot sarge six times in the head and neck are going to get, a fine? Oh, but they are not professional football players.

To play professional football, you have to have talent, you have to have speed, you have to be an athlete. You really do not have to have a moral backbone. If the NFL is not worried about being dubbed the sport of thugs, why should we. 

The NFL COULD kick the bums out. 1, no entering early, you must finish your degree. 2, using illegal drugs is automatic expulsion from the league, no second or third or fourth trips to rehap. This is your life. This is your life on drugs. Got it? 3, if you are arrested on felony charges, suspension until the determination; if you are convicted expulsion from the league. 

Why should they NOT have a no-nonsense policy about such things. They can let the team deal with alcohol and curfew violations. But criminals should get an automatic ticket out of the NFL.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't spell felon without N F L.

Q. There are three pro football players in a car, and none of them is driving. What is the driver called?

A. The arresting officer.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

hunther's dad said:


> you can't spell felon without n f l.
> 
> Q. There are three pro football players in a car, and none of them is driving. What is the driver called?
> 
> A. The arresting officer.


lmao!!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank dog I am not an Eagles fan.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why? Did you live in Philedelphia? My uncle was a police officer there for years, but he died when I was about fourteen -- decades ago. 

I was born in Cleveland, and lived all my life in NE Ohio. I have been a Browns fan for forty years. You have to be one heck of a fan to enjoy forty years of disappointments. Cleveland has awesome fans, unfortunately we now start saying "there's always next year" during pre-season.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, born and raised in Cali but the heart of a Texan. Cowboys fan, its in my blood. Cowboys and Eagles are rivals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok it is getting late, thought you said that you were an Eagles fan. 

See the Michael Vick crap doesn't get me going. I figure the guy paid a lawyer, sat in court, got convicted, was sentenced, went to jail and now he is out. Time to move on. If he can still play football after all of that, then he should go for it.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

selzer said:


> Ok it is getting late, thought you said that you were an Eagles fan.
> 
> See the Michael Vick crap doesn't get me going. I figure the guy paid a lawyer, sat in court, got convicted, was sentenced, went to jail and now he is out. Time to move on. If he can still play football after all of that, then he should go for it.


I agree. In no way, shape or form, do I condone what Vick did but he lost his job, lost all of his money, hit rock-bottom, and did his time in jail. If he can rise above that, more power to him. 

By the way, Selzer, I was born and raised in Minnesota. I’ve been a Vikings fan for nearly 50 years....you wanna talk heartache??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you remember a receiver a few years back called Matt Hattchet? He was from Jefferson where I live, and I went to school with his brother Alonzo. I think he was with the Vikings for a couple of years anyway.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I know some Chicago Cubs fans you guys can chat with


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

selzer said:


> Do you remember a receiver a few years back called Matt Hattchet? He was from Jefferson where I live, and I went to school with his brother Alonzo. I think he was with the Vikings for a couple of years anyway.


Seriously, that's very cool. Yes, I do remember him. He played for the Vikes for about 5 years, I think. He was pretty good.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I know some Chicago Cubs fans you guys can chat with


Yeah, you're funny sagelfn


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dad went to a school with someone who was the kicker for the Miami Dolphins, and I went to high school with someone who now plays for the Tennessee Titans.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope Bret Farve has a good year this year. I liked him in Green Bay. I always pictured him with a grass team. Does Minnesota still have astro turf? Do you think maybe that played a part in his shoulder injury -- not sure how many times he was drilled into the turf last year. In Cleveland it is an occupational hazzard for qbs
.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My dad went to a school with someone who was the kicker for the Miami Dolphins, and I went to high school with someone who now plays for the Tennessee Titans.


That's very cool Jessie! 

I went to high school with a bunch of pot-heads. None of us amounted to anything much....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well see, that was why Matt Hatchette was so kool. Jefferson is a teeny tiny school with not much of anybody coming out of it either.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

selzer said:


> I hope Bret Farve has a good year this year. I liked him in Green Bay. I always pictured him with a grass team. Does Minnesota still have astro turf? Do you think maybe that played a part in his shoulder injury -- not sure how many times he was drilled into the turf last year. In Cleveland it is an occupational hazzard for qbs
> .


He's not off to a good start. Yes, the dome has turf. He had the shoulder injury before coming to Minnesota, so no the turf has nothing to do with that. Supposedly he has an ankle injury - happened during last years NFC title game in the SuperDome. I do believe they use turf there too but I don’t think the turf caused the injury.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

selzer said:


> Well see, that was why Matt Hatchette was so kool. Jefferson is a teeny tiny school with not much of anybody coming out of it either.


I hope he gives back to the community in some way, even if it’s not financially. Just working with the local high school team would be a kool thing to do. Sometimes I think the NFL should have some type of incentive program so players would give back a little more....it would help their image too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mayfair is a pretty small school. There are the good the bad, and the ugly in the NFL.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I will never be happy with the justice system until it does to who's convicted what they did to get convicted in the first place. 

So - I won't be happy until he's stuck in a pen with some ravenous pits that get to tear him apart and he suffers the same fate that he gave to the dogs he fought.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

m.vick will get his hopfuly Demarcus Ware pays him a visit! GO COWBOYS!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

actually, that is not quite true. he stuck a pit in with the pits. He was stuck in with a bunch of other humans and I bet it wasn't a picnic. 

I think that as far as justice is dished out here, he got his. Most of the people fighting dogs never see the inside of a jail. I think he got more than he would have if he had not been a celebrity.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Since this is about Michael Vick and his issues I thought I would share this:
Top 5 Myths about Pit Bulls | Parade.com


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

The comments that people wrote on that article's webpage made me feel very depressed. I don't exactly know why. I suppose it was the number of people who seemed to have no problem with his previous actions. When I read comments like that, the world seems so evil and dark.

I'm not a sports fan, but if I was, I just couldn't stomach watching someone that has done the things he has done participate in an event that I love, regardless of whether or not it has a bearing on his performance. Perhaps I need to learn to forgive, but I just wouldn't be able to sit there and watch him play the game without feeling extreme hatred towards him, which would kinda ruin the whole experience.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree w/ Miikkas mom, pro atheletes should give back to their communities, but not those with criminal records. Lorelei, I am with you 100%. I find this un-forgivable his practice w/ dog fighting and how he punished his dogs is in-humane. I wish the media would delete his name and never give him a word of press again!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wish they would do that with Ray Lewis.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I will never be happy with the justice system until it does to who's convicted what they did to get convicted in the first place.
> 
> So - I won't be happy until he's stuck in a pen with some ravenous pits that get to tear him apart and he suffers the same fate that he gave to the dogs he fought.


 
What do you think his time in federal prison was?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> are we still giving this guy the time of day?
> 
> Look at Ray Lewis. Every time the ravens play a game they spotlight the guy. It makes me ill. He never spent ANY time in jail. But Michael Vick spent more time in jail than most people do for much more henious crimes. I say let the guy get on with his life. At least he went to jail.
> 
> ...


 
Wonder why pro sports should treat their workers different than other industries or should they? I.E. should society let someone resume their career as a computer programmer or mechanic after serving their sentence for a conviction? Some careers yes - i.e. can't be a teacher after a child molestation conviction, but most of the other ones is the question.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some people will not be happy unless the guy is dead. Because some of those dogs were dead. 

A felony record will make getting a job more difficult for people when they get out, but most of them DO get jobs again and go on with their lives. 

I like Michael Vick a whole lot more throwing footballs, getting paid, and paying incredible amounts of income taxes, much better than Michael Vick sitting on the stoop collecting welfare because he is no longer employable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Wonder why pro sports should treat their workers different than other industries or should they? I.E. should society let someone resume their career as a computer programmer or mechanic after serving their sentence for a conviction? Some careers yes - i.e. can't be a teacher after a child molestation conviction, but most of the other ones is the question.


I think that if the NFL was serious about being a positive example for young people -- all that BS with the United Way, then they COULD have a very strict policy with their athletes. 

These are supposed to be professionals, people who finished college. The League could make a policy not to hire felons, not to hire people that violate their drug policies. They could make it a policy and enforce it across the board, not hit and miss as it is now. EVERYONE who is convicted of a felony is no longer eligible to play or be employed by any football team in the NFL. 

Then this is your life, this is your life after stupidity. 

I think that they are employing athletes, and athletes that abuse drugs are just not a good example for all up and coming athletes. And what does it say if a leading rusher caught doing drugs is suspended for a few games and made to go to rehab, but then back out there making all that money and having all that fame? What does that say about drugs ruining people's lives?

Why should it not be like any other profession? Well, there are many professions that are tough about drug abuse, and convictions. Nurses, lawyers, police officers, school teachers, and many others. But professional sports IS different. It is full of heroes. Heroes for adults as well as kids. 

Now it is full of Jokers. How does the Raven's coach get his team up? He says, "will the defendent please..." That is just sick. 

These athletes need to get it through their thick skulls that they are doing more than putting in a forty hour a week job. They are living every kids' dream. They got the world on a string. And what do they do? They have a party and snort coke or smoke weed. Weed??? You are making 500k/yr and you have to smoke weed??? Give me a break!

Get the thugs out of professional sports.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> I wish they would do that with Ray Lewis.


Ray Lewis fought dogs?! I didn't know that! When did that happen?

Also, did Vick fight the dogs or were the dogs just fought by people he knew on his property? I'm kinda of confused. Neither one is good, but some people are saying he did the fighting and some people say he didn't fight any dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, he was not tried for fighting dogs. 

He was on trial for murdering two people with his two buddies. 

After two weeks of testimony, he plea bargained for obstruction of justice so long as he testified against his buddies/co-defendents. 

Two people are dead. Sounds like he was involved. He got 12 months probation, and never went to prison. 

And every Sunday it is the Look at how wonderful Ray Lewis is. The offence can be on the field and the announcers will be saying something about Ray Lewis. It is infuriating. 

CNNSI.com - NFL Football - Lewis to accept lesser charge, testify Tuesday - Monday June 05, 2000 09:31 PM


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> I think that if the NFL was serious about being a positive example for young people -- all that BS with the United Way, then they COULD have a very strict policy with their athletes.
> 
> *Do you have any idea how much money was raised for United Way by or thru the NFL? Why don't you look it up before you start criticizing and saying BS about it?*
> 
> ...


 
You really seem to be down on pro athletes - is it all of them or just a few sports? BTW, many of them make a LOT more than 500K a year.

If kids look up to pro athletes as their main role models then there is something wrong with their parents, I would guess.

And don't forget all the good that many pros do with kids and a lot of charities as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I will never support the United Way. Or unicef. I really do not care how much money was raised. There are things about those two charities that I cannot support. But I was not so much dissing the charity, but the farse that the NFL wants to be all about helping kids. 

If they wanted to be all about helping kids, then they would not tolerate drug abuse from their players. Not at all. 

Since Columbine, many school districts in many states have zero tolerance on a lot of things. I have heard some horror stories, some even close to home, kids getting expelled for ordinary kid stuff. Kids understand zero tolerance as they are subjected to it. It would make a statement if kids saw people on top of the world go to the bottom of the barrel because of weed or coke or crystal meth. 

If the NFL wanted to help kids, they would have a zero tolerance on that kind of stuff. 

The thing is, you would only have to can about six people, and the rest of the NFL would lose their drug problems overnight. Gone. And if they truly can't stop, then they will be out, oh well. 

Lots of them start at 200k. The big names get the big money. But sitting on the bench for 200k is worth not being stupid and using drugs for fun. 

These programs everyone talks about, well, I remember being a kid. I do not remember any of these programs. These programs have been around for a long time. Kids in trouble seem to be getting worse not better. I am sure they have helped some kids somewhere. I don't see it though. 

I am not down on pro athletes. I am down on pro athletes that commit crimes for which they should go to jail. I am not down on Michael Vick, because he got caught, convicted and did his time, more time than lots of people fighting dogs. I think we should move on. 

But I think that if the NFL put out a decree that anyone convicted of a felony after today's date, or failing the league's illegal drug policy from here on out is done. No more playing football, no more being employed by an NFL team. 

THEN I wll BELIEVE the NFL cares about kids.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So codmaster, did I touch a nerve? Do you like to come home after a long day and relax with your pipe and your bowl and your fiddlers three???

ETA: I have zero tolerance for illegal drug use whoever you are, except for medical marijuana.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lorelei said:


> The comments that people wrote on that article's webpage made me feel very depressed. I don't exactly know why. I suppose it was the number of people who seemed to have no problem with his previous actions. When I read comments like that, the world seems so evil and dark.
> 
> I'm not a sports fan, but if I was, I just couldn't stomach watching someone that has done the things he has done participate in an event that I love, regardless of whether or not it has a bearing on his performance. Perhaps I need to learn to forgive, but I just wouldn't be able to sit there and watch him play the game without feeling extreme hatred towards him, which would kinda ruin the whole experience.


I just watch him get tackled by the big Linebackers and his team loose.lol. That was kind of mean, but hopefully you get what I am saying.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Selzer, I think in a way you are labeling the NFL as whole as bad is not right. There are indeed those players who actually care about kids and others. I went to school with a NFL player, he was one of the nicest people, he was a tutor for his peers, he had straight A's, ended up going to one of the best colleges(UCLA), was the first in his family to go to college, my sister was friends with him and I have met with him a couple of times and he was one of the nicest people I ever met. There are players who make their own programs that have nothing to do with the NFL to help kids.

Just like everything else in the world there is the good, the bad, and the ugly. Just because there are some bad players doesn't mean they are all bad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessica, I am talking not about the players, but about the policy of the NFL. Yes the players do commit crimes and reflect poorly on the whole organization. But my problem is more that these players are given chance after chance after chance to straighten up and fly right. 

You or me go into a company and work there, have a slight accident and are required to submit a drug test. If we fail that drug test, depending on the employer and the job, MAYBE we get a second chance -- I have never worked in a place where there was second chances for failed drug tests -- you are fired. Zero tolerance. As it should be. 

You will appreciate this one Jessie, 'cause your a girl: While I was working toward my bachelor's degree, I was working as a technician in a company. I had two associate degrees, one in electrical/electronic, one in mechanical engineering technology. I was making $7.25/hr.

My friend's husband, an illiterate drug addict was in jail. A man called his wife about an application he submitted before going to jail. He agreed to hold the job for this guy until he got out of jail. The job paid almost double what I was making. While he was working there, he got busted again! He got sentenced to jail again! They allowed him to leave jail to go to this job and then come back and sleep int the jail. 

What they're saying is loud and clear. If your a man, then jail, drug addict, unable to read -- doesn't matter. If you are woman, college degrees, clean record, doesn't matter -- you are not worth even close to what that man is. 

Whatever. 

I am not saying that everyone in the NFL is a scumball or drug addict. But I think the NFL, the league leadership, should be more strict about illegal activity.

Individuals might be doing a lot. But the league as a whole will be doing a lot more for kids if they were tougher on the criminals than they are.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

But they have to carry around a label for the rest of their careers and lives, such as Michael Vick will carry around the label as "Dog Fighter", Ray Lewis as "Murderer", Brian Cushing "Steroid User". Just like with A-Rod will be labeled as a Steroid user(his nickname is A-Roid) and so on. They have to carry around baggage and will not be looked at the same. The team he plays for is looked down upon.

When I heard what Michael Vick did, I was so upset, it made me hate the team he played for even more(mostly just him.) Believe me if I was NFL commissioner Vick wouldn't be on ANY team or be playing football.

I agree they shouldn't be allowed back(I believe with the steroid issues they are making changes),the MLB is going to have stricter rules regarding steroid usage. Hopefully ANY professional sport will make some changes in regards to those with criminal records.For now I will have to be satisfied with Vick getting sacked, having his passes intercepted and his team losing in the playoffs(again).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> I will never support the United Way. Or unicef. I really do not care how much money was raised. There are things about those two charities that I cannot support. But I was not so much dissing the charity, but the farse that the NFL wants to be all about helping kids.
> 
> If they wanted to be all about helping kids, then they would not tolerate drug abuse from their players. Not at all.
> 
> ...


So you don't support 2 organizations that do a tremendous amount of good for kids, but you expect the NFL to operate on a different standard than other business, right?

I wonder, does the organization(s) that you work for (assuming that you do or maybe used to work for some organization), allow anyone who did drugs or did dog fighting to work for them?

What exactly do you think should be done to anyone who got caught doing drugs - should we just shoot them? Or are pro athletes the only ones who should be shunned?

*Unbelievable!*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All the organizations I EVER worked for made it clear that testing postive for drugs meant loss of employment. 

All the organizations I EVER worked for, and most that I ever applied for asked about convictions other than traffic offenses. 

The united way fund family planning which councils people to abort their babies. I do not cannot and will not ever support anything to do with such an organization.

Unicef has stuck their nose in to foriegn politics. They feel that ANY out of state adoptions are bad. So if a child is born out of wedlock in a country where that is seriously frowned upon, and they will be classified a certain way and never have the chance of a good life there, it is still better for them to be there. They were paying money to the government of Guatamala when my sister was trying to adopt her kids, to put the breaks on out of state adoptions. My sister's kids have the best life around, and my sister is a great mom. I have gone to the zoo on adoption day and see these adopted kids, happy kids, and Know that this program is really making a difference. I do not care what Unicef may have done in the past, but going against this program has completely lost any of my support. 

There is no shortage of workers. People who are drug free should get the jobs first. Not taking drugs shows employers that you care about your future. Obeying the law and not commiting crimes tells employers that you care about your future. People who care about their future make good employees. Those jobs that are less appealing, ex-cons can fight over. 

After working for a period of years and proving that you want to be a decent citizen again, people can then take a chance on you. 

I do not know why you are so hung up on the dog fighting thing. Because I am not. 

But, the idea that everyone is up in arms saying that he should not be allowed to play when they NFL has no policy to keep anyone who is convicted of felonies from playing is not ok. What I am suggesting is that the NFL change their policy to permentently eject felons. Are there not enough football players. Is Ray Lewis and Micheal Vick that important that they should overlook ANYTHING that they do? 

I suggest changing the policy so that in future, felons cannot go from prison cell to training camp. 

It is an opinion codmaster. It is unbelieveable to you. But businesses everywhere have policies where they do not hire felons, they do not allow people who fail drug tests to stay employed through them. That is what I would want for the NFL. 

What is unbelievable, is your incredulity on this. 

How about DUIs? Is it a felony? If it is than a guy that cares about his future will hire a driver. 

You seem to be under the delusion that these guys are so dumb that they cannot make good choices. They can. They just don't have to. 

My best friend in school lost her husband, cousin, and cousin's girlfriend, her unborn baby and her kidney to one stupid drunk driver. I have zero tolerance for that too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There are many other players who are way better than Vick and Lewis. Personally if they were gone I wouldn't mind, and I wouldn't care.

I remember when some idiot hit and killed 3 of 4 people in the Nick Adenhart accident, my uncle was killed in a drunk driving accident(he was 19 and I will be 19).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I will never be happy with the justice system until it does to who's convicted what they did to get convicted in the first place.
> 
> So - I won't be happy until he's stuck in a pen with some ravenous pits that get to tear him apart and he suffers the same fate that he gave to the dogs he fought.


*i'm in agreement with you but think about it. Most of those people in prison are animal lovers. M.Vick was probably locked away safely to nobody would beat his stupid butt. The ones that ARE animal abusers are still out on the streets. *

*However i am liking the fact that a lot more judges are busting celebrities when they do ignorant crap and forcing them to do their time like the rest of the "normal" people. *



selzer said:


> Some people will not be happy unless the guy is dead. Because some of those dogs were dead.
> 
> A felony record will make getting a job more difficult for people when they get out, but most of them DO get jobs again and go on with their lives.
> 
> I like Michael Vick a whole lot more throwing footballs, getting paid, and paying incredible amounts of income taxes, much better than Michael Vick sitting on the stoop collecting welfare because he is no longer employable.


 
*also in agreement. I dont work to support strangers. I work to support MY family and our needs. I dont work to support people who did completely stupid stuff to make them unemployable. *




selzer said:


> actually, that is not quite true. he stuck a pit in with the pits. He was stuck in with a bunch of other humans and I bet it wasn't a picnic.
> 
> I think that as far as justice is dished out here, he got his. Most of the people fighting dogs never see the inside of a jail. I think he got more than he would have if he had not been a celebrity.


 
*i think with more and more cities cracking down hard on dog fighting, we may see more arrests and people in prison for dog fighting. More and more judges are cracking down on celebrities when they do something that would land us normal and boring people in prison. Linsey Lohan anyone? She's done a LOT of stupid stuff and is being punished for it. *


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I will never be happy with the justice system until it does to who's convicted what they did to get convicted in the first place.
> 
> So - I won't be happy until he's stuck in a pen with some ravenous pits that get to tear him apart and he suffers the same fate that he gave to the dogs he fought.


This.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never met Mr Vick but we share many common aquaintenances at levels that I am not at liberty to describe. 

I am sure he is BAD NEWZ. 

I hope everyone that can understand that statement is not the same.


----------



## Iletthedogout (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a lot of holier than thou attitudes spewing on this thread. Vick did his time for his crime and now he is getting on with his profession. The rest of us need to allow that to happen. 

How many wall street bankers, whose greedy schemes, resulted in millions of families lives ruined due to a recessionary economy have continued to make millions in salaries and bonuses with impunity? 

Or the number of drunk drivers who get two years in prison or probation for vehicular manslaughter after killing someone's family member. then have their record expunged and move on with life without any further accountability? 

Athletes are high profile targets for people to hate. But they are not singular in their ability to damage lives. It's just harder for them to move on without ongoing scrutiny and disdain. 

Vick is a stupid athlete that committed a crime and did the time. He IS NOT a role model for my kids and should not be made one by others. If your kids think Vick is someone to look up to or emulate, then you aren't doing your job as a parent or guardian. 

As far as Vick receiving an award for courage from his team mates, that is their decision. I can appreciate that it takes a level of courage to face continuing scorn from others and attempt to develop an athlete career after being away from it for a number of years.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Vick has not completed the time for his crime. He is on probation and has had some dodgy episodes which have included having folks he is not allowed to associate with at his birthday party and a shooting incedent at the same party.

He is making progress, but he is not out of it yet. Still Bad Newz


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Vick is a punk... That's all I can say.

But.. 


> So - I won't be happy until he's stuck in a pen with some ravenous pits that get to tear him apart and he suffers the same fate that he gave to the dogs he fought.


Any real pit who would do that is a disgrace, he'd likely get licked to death... lol

Keeping on talking about him is only going to give him more attention... There are plenty, plenty of other people who fight mutts, probably in your neighborhood, he's only getting this much attention because he is well-known.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

kiwilrdg said:


> He is making progress, but he is not out of it yet. Still Bad Newz


I have to ask, why do you keep on with Bad Newz? You do know that is just the nickname for Newport News, Virginia, thus why he named his kennel that?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I have to ask, why do you keep on with Bad Newz? You do know that is just the nickname for Newport News, Virginia, thus why he named his kennel that?


I believe Jeff is referring to Vick's kennel name. 

Interestingly enough, I've lived in Newport News several years and have never heard it referred to as "Bad Newz" as a nickname. *shrugs* Maybe Jeff has ... he's far more familiar with the area and its nasty elements than I'll ever be or would want to be.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

The origin of the nickname Bad Newz implies certain affiliations. A person from the neighborhood that he grew up in would not be likely to use the term unless he had those affiliations. There are people in his past that he should renounce.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

kiwilrdg said:


> The origin of the nickname Bad Newz implies certain affiliations. A person from the neighborhood that he grew up in would not be likely to use the term unless he had those affiliations. There are people in his past that he should renounce.


Actually, living within walking distance of there and having lived here for quite a while, I can say MOST of the younger generation there call it Bad Newz/Bad News VA.

Bad Newz VA - Google Search
"City of Newport News, Virginia... locally known as Bad News in the hood. Other city slang names include P-town (Portsmouth, Va) Va Beach (Virginia Beach, Va) and Ham-town (Hampton, Virginia)
"Wuz good?" 
"Nutin', chillin' in Bad News." "

Of course now when you google it most that comes up is Vick's joke of a kennel.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

kiwilrdg said:


> I have never met Mr Vick but we share many common aquaintenances at levels that I am not at liberty to describe.
> 
> I am sure he is *BAD NEWZ. *
> 
> ...


I meant the excessive use of the slang Bad Newz.

Bad Newz is now used casually and not just for affiliation purposes...

But anyhoo... Vick's a punk and that's that, when I saw the boy at my church I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Lorelei said:


> The comments that people wrote on that article's webpage made me feel very depressed. I don't exactly know why. I suppose it was the number of people who seemed to have no problem with his previous actions. When I read comments like that, the world seems so evil and dark.
> 
> I'm not a sports fan, but if I was, I just couldn't stomach watching someone that has done the things he has done participate in an event that I love, regardless of whether or not it has a bearing on his performance. Perhaps I need to learn to forgive, but I just wouldn't be able to sit there and watch him play the game without feeling extreme hatred towards him, which would kinda ruin the whole experience.


yes Lorelei, I feel the same way. I MET a "bait" dog, a gorgeous SCARRED UP GSD......I see what these people do to dogs first hand. I read that M. Vick even threw some of the fam pets in. He has had it alot nicer than those dogs. So big deal, he went to prison as big as he is, I doubt if many people hassled him. To me, he is scary looking. 
The NFL lets players ge away with alot because its big $$$$$$$$ and if he did get thrown out doubt if theres much else he could do. When I read that Tony Dungee (former Tampa Bay bucs coach) was being M Vicks mentor I wanted to 
I think one of the things I dislike about him is the way he tried to lie himself out of it at first saying he didnt know it ws going on at his house. YEA RIGHT.
Dog fighting IMO is cruel


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What he did was wrong, and will always be wrong. He is not a role model, he will never be one. He will carry around the label "Dog Fighter" for the rest for the rest of his life whether he likes it or not. 

I personally don't think he is sorry or ever will be. I am just happy those dogs got rehabiliated and put into good homes.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Actually, living within walking distance of there and having lived here for quite a while, I can say MOST of the younger generation there call it Bad Newz/Bad News VA.


I'm sure if "most of the younger generation" called it Bad Newz, Jeff would know about it, as he deals with this particular segment of the younger generation in that particular area frequently.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I'm sure if "most of the younger generation" called it Bad Newz, Jeff would know about it, as he deals with this particular segment of the younger generation in that particular area frequently.


I'm not a liar.. only thing I can think of to show you is look up some of their profiles on myspace or FB or something, kids/younger people from the area. Heck, I know a few kids who call it "Bad Newz" and they only just moved there.. And they aren't affiliated with anything but NN.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> And they aren't affiliated with anything but NN.


I am basing it on members of his crowd that have been incarcerated. A kid wearing blue would not fare well if he used that term. I am not talking about the kids who are wannabees.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm not a liar..


Please don't get me wrong, I'm not calling you a liar. Just saying that I've never heard anyone use the term, though my affiliation with the type of crowd who would use the term is very limited. Jeff, on the other hand, has more experience with that crowd, which his opinion is based on. If he cares to share what he does for a living, that's up to him. I'm just saying that he would be in a good position to know whether it's a commonly used term around there being he's in that area.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish Animal Planet would broadcast the Vick's dogs documentary every day all through football season. (Sorry, but I hold a grudge.) Also, I think "Lost Dogs" coming out right at this time of year is significant. Having said that...I guess I am now ready to let it go.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

kiwilrdg said:


> I am basing it on members of his crowd that have been incarcerated. A kid wearing blue would not fare well if he used that term. I am not talking about the kids who are wannabees.


Oh I know... You see these kids who have no idea what they're doing with bandana's hanging around their neck or out of a pocket, and they don't even know what they're repping, they just want to look like they do. 
Living here you see it too much. But a LOT of wannabe thug kids and even the 'good' kids call it Bad Newz - even if they use it ignorantly and without knowing it's real origin. Since Vick's publicity even more people are using "Bad Newz" - Heck, there was a kennel in another state that started up after his whole dogfighting thing that were calling themselves Bad Newz, after speaking to them they had no idea where the name came from but were just naming themselves after that for attention...

Abby, it's okay. I deal with this type of person pretty frequently, so I suppose I hear it more.. No offense taken 


I just don't understand why Vick's small kennel operation is getting SO much publicity.. He doesn't fart without us getting a news report on it and all it does is make him out to be a hero to many of the little punks who think that kind of thing is cool.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Bridget said:


> I wish Animal Planet would broadcast the Vick's dogs documentary every day all through football season. (Sorry, but I hold a grudge.) Also, I think "Lost Dogs" coming out right at this time of year is significant. Having said that...I guess I am now ready to let it go.


I don't.. That documentary was so full of BS and made-up things it only adds to the ignorance about the breed..


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> even the 'good' kids call it Bad Newz - even if they use it ignorantly and without knowing it's real origin. Since Vick's publicity even more people are using "Bad Newz"


Portsmouth has been called P-Town so much that is is too mainstream for the gangs. They have a new name (which Don't want spread, I am tired of the gang culture).

I hate that so few people do so much damage to the reputation of an area with so many good people. Just like the way some pit bull owners have hurt the breed's reputation, of course I am preaching to the chior on that one.


----------

